# Amount of water in diazo bottle



## Whurledpeas4all (Jan 26, 2018)

I have searched here and could not find a direct answer. I was wondering if anybody knew exactly how much water you are supposed to add to the diazo bottle for a quart of xenon quanta dual core emulsion. Both bottle and emulsion bucket just say fill with water. Fill completely? Fill 3/4? Fill 1/2? Does anybody have experience with and want to pass on their knowledge?


----------



## Industryps (Aug 9, 2016)

Not sure about your specific brand, but generally, they say to fill it 3/4 with warm water.


----------



## Whurledpeas4all (Jan 26, 2018)

That was my guess as well from experience with other emulsions. Just first time i got one that just said "fill with water". Usually more specific than that, lol. That is probably what I will go with, just wanted to see if someone knew an actually amount.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

It's not necessary to measure. Approximately 3/4 will be fine. If you fill it too full it won't shake up properly. I use bottled distilled water and that solved a lot of problems I used to have with screen defects. Also do NOT inhale the little cloud of powder that comes out when you pour the water in. Man did I learn that the hard way.


----------

